

HN Post Update - From Concept to MVP, but the interface and UX is terrible.  - bks
http://www.bradslavin.com/2012/03/16/my-baby-is-ugly-from-concept-to-a-nearly-functional-mvp/

======
bks
394 days ago I posted to HackerNews that I not only had a startup idea but
after a few brief conversation I had also “secured” some funding to build an
MVP. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2223764>

This is a followup post to update you on my progress and to ask for help -
[http://www.bradslavin.com/2012/03/16/my-baby-is-ugly-from-
co...](http://www.bradslavin.com/2012/03/16/my-baby-is-ugly-from-concept-to-a-
nearly-functional-mvp/)

------
nivals
Wow! Kudos on executing! Sounds like you learned a lot getting to a MVP.

You may want to read over this article at SmashingMag on how to recruit a UX
designer. [http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2012/02/16/how-to-
recru...](http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2012/02/16/how-to-recruit-ux-
designer/)

